# What is the e/m code for adhesive strips



## markmac1540 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I am completely stumped.  In school right now and have a coding question:  what is the E/M code for wound closure using adhesive strips?  I am all over the CPT book and cannot figure out what code should be used.  All the answers I get from the internet simply state to use the appropriate E/M code.  There's no direction on where to look.  Anyone?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## sorcha48 (Nov 20, 2013)

Use the e/m code that best describes the visit.

Is the pt seen only for the wound then usually the documentation is going to be problem focused E/M.

The other way to think of it is applying adhesive strips is a straightforward decision.

Hope this help.s


----------



## smcgurran (Nov 20, 2013)

*CPT code for laceration repair*

The E/M code is separate from the Procedure code.  Look for your procedure code under laceration repair in the 1XXXX codes.  The E/M is for the evaluation and management portion of the visit, the HPI, ROS, History, Exam and Medical Decision Making that was required to arrive at the decision to perform the procedure.
Hope this helps!!!!


----------



## sorcha48 (Nov 21, 2013)

If the provider is just applying adhesive strips and is not Medicare, it can not be billed.

" The physician may use adhesive strips in addition to these procedures, but he may not bill for a wound repair code that is found in the surgery section if adhesive strips are the only method utilized to close the wound.

It should be noted that Medicare is the only payer that uses a HCPCS code to report asimple repair using tissue adhesives (G0168). This is sometimes used in lieu of sutures."

http://www.ncctinc.com/documents/A Guide to Wound Repair Coding.pdf


----------



## markmac1540 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Hcpcs*

HI, thanks for the answer. However, the specific "coding tip" states that you must use an e/m code for adhesive strips, not CPT procedure code.  It doesn't make sense but that's the deal.  The problem in the textbook example doesn't state Medicare or any other type of third party payer.  In fact, in my book there is no G0168 code anywhere.  The last resort is to use 99499 "other e/m services: unlisted e/m service".

Oops! I just learned that G0168 is in the HCPCS level II code book, not CPT.  That helps a lot!  Thanks.

Mark


----------

